

Debris - a light 185 mb Ubuntu, combining latest kernel and Hardy LTS packages. - sandGorgon
http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20090601#feature

======
sandGorgon
to run it in VirtualBox, the livecd needs "xmodule=vesa" boot option. To
install VBox/nVidia graphics drivers, you need to install dbrs-precompiled-
linux-sources-2.6.28 (using apt-get). And OO 3.1 is at "deb
<http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu> hardy main" repository.
Very lightweight on my 5 yr old laptop - with the OpenBox option.

~~~
ntoshev
In VirtualBox I use the official minimal server Ubuntu distribution - JeOS.

[http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/je...](http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos)

If you don't need GUI it's fine. You only need to allow PAE/NX from VirtualBox
settings.

------
marcocampos
I recomend CrunchBang Linux. Also has a small footprint version and the
community around it is very active.

<http://crunchbanglinux.org/>

------
chanux
People who love little things might like this too

<http://kolibrios.org> , minuteOS fork

I ran this on Virtualbox.

------
sandGorgon
the difference between crunchbang and Debris is gnome. I like being on the
mainstream desktop environment and being able to run it on older machines

